# 3d TV or just hoopla



## Doc (Jun 16, 2009)

Now, for 2010 and for next five years, the biggest change in our entertainment is predicted to be 3D viewing. Many of us may have had pleasure of external 3D processors to plug in with CRT TVs and view 3D content using special shutter glasses. So 3D technology is nothing new, but that would not work with current LCD, plasma or DLP displays. So I understand the need for new technology. 

I (think I) understand how 3D picture works. There are two seperate images being displayed at the same time - or alternatingly at high speed - These images are taken by two different camera serving as two eyes. These images when viewed without the use of the glasses, will look blurred and with a shadow of sort. 

Now, we are viewing these 3D images on the same 2D TV that we otherwise view the regular images. It displays the 3D picture if it receives signals as such. Well, so it is all about the signal going in to the TV. So, why big hoopla about 3D ready TV vs any old TV? If we have a 3D processor (e.g. 3D ready BD player) why can't we see 3D on a HDTV that is - say made in 2009, and is not necessarily advertised as 3D ready? The not ready TV may not be able to send signal for shutter glasses, but we could possibly use a separate device or use polarized glasses. Use of polarized glasses (could be very large as theaters provide) is better than the shutter glasses, for folks like me who have their own prescription glass to wear anyway. 

I would appreciate any explanations. Well, if my thoughts are valid, we could possibly apply the same to projectors, and eliminate the need for "3D projectors" at high cost. Can someone can check out this thought by using 3D ready BD player (? PS-3), and using it with any projector they have and post the result here. 

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly there is no way of making an older non 3D capable display/projector produce the new 3D image as it involves new hardware inside the display and requires a HDMI 1.4 capable display.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

The wife and I tried this at Sears today. The effect was neat but:

Special electronic glasses -- $$$, annoying
Demo material was a Pixar movie (or similar), so no real-world effect for me to examine.
The 3D is only what the director has in focus. So if your eyes want to check out something else on the screen, it flattens out and is a bit disorienting. I've heard from friends that this is what gives them headaches in the big theater.

We're going to pass, but are looking to snag a non-3D set in the next few months when stores are moving their inventory. Sears has already started, but the only steals are the floor models now. The regular prices are on par with online shops.


----------

